# Basketball in the 80s and early 90s vs today



## AmericanFighter89 (Mar 18, 2012)

Is it just me or was the basketball in the 80s and early 90s allot better than what it is today. It seemed like it was smoother more impressive more team work and just all around better. 

For instance in college I watch videos of the Louisville cardinals know as the team of the 80s and Kentucky in the 80s and early 90s swell as duke and am very impressed. Then I compare them to what i see today and it seems like they the games they played in were head and shoulders better than how they play today. 

Then when it comes to the NBA boston the lakers the jazz and the bulls were amazing. and even though the teams today are still good they are nothing like what they use to be. 

So tell me am I alone in feeling this way and if not what happened? Was it the way fouls were called? was it the talent (i admit Bird, Magic, Jordan, the admiral, and clyde the glide, are hard acts to follow)? or was it the general mind set of the players? Or was it something else?


----------

